# switching from JB to JA



## rock_chick (30 Jul 2008)

Hi i qualified for _JB _a couple of weeks ago and i was wondering what age do you have to be to not be means tested against your parents to receive JA?

My birthday is coming up in a month and i'll be 24. so if i'm still _on _JB, would i qualify to apply for _JA ?? _Thanks


----------



## ClubMan (30 Jul 2008)

If you qualify for _PRSI _linked _JB _why do you want to switch to means tested _JA_?!?


----------



## gipimann (30 Jul 2008)

You would only be switched from JB to JA if your entitlement to JB ran out or if you were only entitled to part-payment of JB and might qualify for more from JA.

The maximum rates of payment for JB and JA are the same.

Parental income is not assessed for JA applicants over 25.


----------



## rock_chick (30 Jul 2008)

sorry i should have mentioned that i'm on the lower rate of _JB, _€127.80 a week. So if i can switch to _JA _i'd hopefully get the full amount!


----------



## circle (7 Aug 2008)

JB is taxable whereas JA isn't, this may be relevant if you are eligible for JA and are employed for part of the year.

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/c...ments/?searchterm=jobseeker allowance taxable

You need to be 25 or over to be assessed on your own means:

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/c...yments/unemployed-people/jobseekers-allowance


----------

